# What A Difference!



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I spent the first two hours this morning cleaning the living room. I did the kitchen yesterday. It is amazing how much I got done. My husband will be shocked when he sees it, provided it is still clean then.

I have a bad habit of running to check something on the computer, and then sitting there browsing websites or checking my email. So now, I have a little notepad that I write on. Every time I think of something I want to check, or post on, or something, I just write it down. Then once I am done with the current task, I go to the computer with my list. 

I found that we have way too many books for our bookshelves. We have another bookshelf that we bought from a store that was closing down, and it holds most of our overflow. Unfortunately, it isn't here right now. I think I got all of the books squirreled away into acceptable spots anyways. Just don't try to get anything off the top shelf in the closet.

I am also running out of uses for empty jars and canisters. I hate to throw the things out, and some of them can be recycled, but that still leaves lots of others. I am making a point of only packing the things to move that we actually use and need. In the meantime, the garage is filling up with empty oatmeal canisters and coffee cans.

Kayleigh


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Kayleigh, it sounds like you are making fantastic progress getting ready to move. Are you going to have a garage sale before the big move? You could put all those containers in a big box and put a "free" sign on them. You could also call daycare centers, schools, and other organizations and offer them your bounty, or post an ad on Freecycle. If you can't get rid of them that way, I say do a 27 fling boogie (or more) and throw them away, guilt-free. You will accumulate more of them AFTER the move, and it is not cost-effective to keep them and move them now. Not to mention, once they are gone, you are bound to feel so much lighter in your spirit...those empty cans are as much emotional baggage as they are physical. Give yourself the freedom to get rid of them!


----------

